

Jiagra: Javascript/Website Performance Enhancement by Samy Kamkar - pygy_
https://github.com/samyk/jiagra/?

======
pygy_
Samy Kamkar (<http://samy.pl>) is the inventor of the Evercookie, the MySpace
worm, pwnat and a bunch of other really smart hacks.

Easter egg: visit his homepage with Chrome on a MacBook (Pro) with builtin
accelerometers. Now tilt your laptop.

